# Mogan Breeder From McCall Just Stoping In To Say Hi!!! :)



## Alpine Mist Horse Farm (May 17, 2007)

Hello all! We are Alpine Mist Horse Farm in McCall, Idaho just seeing whats happening around the forum! So we have been breeding morgans for quite some time and have had the same old boring webiste all the way through. So, we have decided to mix it up a little bit and we had our son redesign it. IT LOOKS GREAT!!! Its not completely finished just because all the pictures haven't been uploaded and what not, but you should definitely check it out! Just click the link below.

Alpine Mist Horse Farm 

Let us know what you think!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

Your morgans looks fabulous!


----------

